# Is it ok the shear lambs now?



## genuck (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 3 shetlands lambed in may. Can I shear them now and them be ok for winter (western PA)? I think I would get a 3-4" staple off them. Mainly I just one to do the one ewe because she was born black and her coat is coming in grey. I can't wait to spin that black tipped hair lol. And of course also they are miserable. I called them up from the field today and half them were panting like dogs by the time they got up to the barn.


----------



## goodhors (Aug 21, 2011)

I would shear them if they are so hot.  You still have about 6 weeks before the weather starts
getting into the rainy season.  They should be able to get enough wool on for a protective 
layer before it gets into frost and cold.

Do you have a shed or stall to lock them in if weather should get bad?  Sometimes the past
patterns vary, you get surprised with an early snow or days of rain, where you might want 
let them stay dry inside.

Fleece sounds very pretty, worth shearing to get the interesting layering.  I was on another 
site and saw a lovely shawl made from a multi layered fleece.  She said the white edge just 
"happened".

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=405755

Maybe you could contact her and see if she had any special techniques for spinning it up.


----------



## genuck (Aug 22, 2011)

That shawl is just beautiful. Hopefully someday I can knit like that!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

I sheared my two Shetland lambs two days ago. They were lambed in March and April. The weather here turns wet and nasty in about 8 weeks usually. Mine never seem to have trouble with the heat, I just don't like the texture of the winter fleeces once spring hits and they have been wet all winter. 

Shetlands grow fleeces pretty quickly, so no worries there.

Both of my boys have multicolored fleeces. The ram has a light brown/dark brown fleece and my whether has a light brown/dark brown/silver fleece. I won't be spinning these, but they will make some lovely felt.


----------

